# New weed in moist area.



## RDZed

I noticed a new weed in an area of my yard that has been wet all season. It's where I had a Red Maple cut out and the root grubbed last July. I've never seen this particular weed in the 15 years I've lived here. It has the same characteristics as wild onion or wild garlic but with darker green tuberose leaves that are way more fibrous than either. No smells.

Im going to pull them either way. Just curious as to what could be. Any ideas? 



I know what the other rubbish is in the pic so dont sweat letting me know what else is there


----------

